# VOID



## Adept (Apr 25, 2014)

VOID


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: libc in kernel modules ?*



			
				Adept said:
			
		

> Was it ever possible to use libc in a kernel module


No, that was never possible.


----------

